# What to wear with Corduroy Sports jacket?



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

I recently purchased an olive green corduroy sports jacket from O'Connell's. I'm debating what to wear along with it, specifically with regard to trousers. Some past threads suggest grey flannels, but that seems a tad too formal. Any thoughts? Conceivably one could dress a corduroy jacket up or down by changing trousers and adding or subtracting a (probably knit) tie. Obviously, corduroy trousers--my usual fall/winter choice--is out. Moleskin?

Also, I was thinking of pairing it with either a yellow or ecru OCBD, which started me thinking.... I'm curious how long OCBDs have been offered in the color BB calls "ecru." Is this a relatively recent color, or does it go back some years?

Many thanks, 
MC

P.S. Here's the jacket, fyi: https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/ftp_only/Cx/2006/42_reg_cord_olive.jpg


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Khakis, jeans, moleskins, casual flannels, any kind of tie (except a black or white bowtie, I guess), any kind of shirt (tattersalls and oxford cloths are great)- lots of options. Very versatile jacket, expecially in olive. How is the quality and fit?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Would say either moleskin, brushed twill or chinos. Gray flannel, in my opinion, wouldn't go very well with olive...or at least I wouldn't wear that combination (but I have been proven wrong...mostly by my wife...several times!). For "dressing down," jeans are the obvious choice. Olive is a tricky color but I love it (I have some great olive Berle cords I haul out every fall). A knit or wool tie would be perfect.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

abc123 said:


> How is the quality and fit?


I haven't received it yet. I will report back when I do.


----------



## artdeco73 (Apr 29, 2004)

Greetings,

I have an olive-green cord sportcoat from J. Press. It's hands-down my favorite jacket. I think the grey flannels recommendation is actually reasonable, especially if it's a heavier-weight flannel. I wear them frequently and think they look good. Some of my other favorites with the jacket are standard-color khakis (the jacket is fairly dark and has a lot of green in it, so there is enough contrast) and tan covert twill trousers. I don't have any moleskin pants, but I would think that would work too.

Regards,
Tony


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

almost anything works!

chinos, jeans, tweed trousers, flannels, cavalry twill, moleskin........

any trousers you'd wear in winter but cords.

you plan to wear it casually right?

"I was thinking of pairing it with either a yellow or ecru OCBD"
not just those. tattersall, tartan plaid (ll bean flannel shirts), white, blue, pink all work!

it's funny because i'm selling an olive cord sportcoat on ebay now.


----------



## Southern Comfort (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice looking jacket. I have a similar one from RL and wear it all the time in the winter months here (basically February). Depending on the occassion, I think it looks really good with jeans, and I'm not a big jeans fan at all. I'd also wear stone khakis, just make sure it contrasts enough.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

How about these:


----------



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

this cordsaround stuff is absolutely awesome.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

aikon said:


> this cordsaround stuff is absolutely awesome.


 I must have missed the "awesome" part of their web site. All I saw were some slobs in ill fitting cargo pants and flip flops.

Oh, yeah. Almost forgot. I also saw a bunch of horizontal striped seersucker pants. There is at least a hundred year old precedent against horizontal striped suits, based primarily on the fact that they make everybody look fat. The shorts don't look as bad as the pants, but still a bad idea if you ask me.

As for the corduroy blazer, I'm wearing mine right now with a yellow gingham-like checkered OCBD, stone colored twills, floral print bow tie and sockless topsiders.

Feel like a million bucks!


----------



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

dpihl said:


> I must have missed the "awesome" part of their web site. All I saw were some slobs in ill fitting cargo pants and flip flops.
> 
> Oh, yeah. Almost forgot. I also saw a bunch of horizontal striped seersucker pants. There is at least a hundred year old precedent against horizontal striped suits, based primarily on the fact that they make everybody look fat. The shorts don't look as bad as the pants, but still a bad idea if you ask me.
> 
> ...


I think the blue cord shorts are wonderful. I love the pocket lining detail. Also, I'm 6'1, 190, 44 inch chest with an 11 inch drop. Therefore, there aren't a lot of things that make me look fat. I'd consider the horizontal seersuckers after I get a look at the blue cord shorts to see quality.

Take it easy.


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Cavalry twill... nice jacket!


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

1974 called. He wants his jacket back.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I know it's not in the same league, but here is a $40 LE version Don't know if I'd go for the brown or olive though.

Brian


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

brown. the LE olive isnt that attractive.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Untilted said:


> brown. the LE olive isnt that attractive.


You're right, the olive is just not dark enough.

Brian


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*cord jacket*

I always thought they should be paired w/ khakis or grey flannels.

the B2 ecru shirt goes way back-I am aware of it c 1980, I had one.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Untilted said:


> brown. the LE olive isnt that attractive.


True dat. I saw it at Sears - rather much more green than olive. I bought the regular LE cord coat this summer in "ivy" - a nice dark olive. I am looking forward to busting it out come late October. Will wear it with OCBDs (blue/white/yellow) tattersalls and khaki colored chinos and moleskins.


----------

